# Great Battery Life, Corporate Exchange, no frills ROM...what would you recommend?



## trentmh (Oct 2, 2011)

Not exactly a nube when it comes to rom's or anything but I cannot make up my mind as to which Rom for my thunderbolt I want to move to at this point. Right now I'm on stock 605.9 with Imoseyon 5.1 kernel. 
My first priority would be for much better battery life that what I have now. 
Second would be a rom that has a great email app for Exchange. 
Third would be a rom that allowed me to tether. I actually pay for the monthly service but use google's app. 
Forth, rock-solid and stable rom.

Other than that, I'm pretty easy. I use Go Launcher and what I have now and that is about the only customization I use. 
What would you recommend with that limited criteria?


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I would, first off, recommend posting in the right section









Second, most roms will actually meet the criteria. Try out SkyRaider 1.3 and Thundershed 1.2 if you want to test out a great sense and a great aosp rom. You will honestly find personal use beats others opinions on these forums.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Jimmy denes leaner&meaner is perfect for what you want. Its a desensed rom which means it has the great sense look/drivers but completely stripped of bloat. It works great with email and has great battery life also. It also comes stock with launcher pro. Download it here http://www.androidfilehost.com/main/Thunderbolt_Developers/Jimmys_Roms/JimmyDene_LEAN&MEANER_build1.zip

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

MR4 ROM with the 6.0 leankernel made for MR4. Features a debloated Sense 3.0 ROM that was designed natively for the TB instead of being ported from another device. Provides all of the features you mention. Exchange email searches corporate address book automatically.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

"I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Mr4 doesn't support Verizon apps ATM. Not sure if that affects his paid tethering or not since he uses Google's app. Just something to think about.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

Any tethering app would work for the service, with Verizon you more pay for them to ignore your huge data usage from non-smartphone browsers than to use their app. So, he's just staying well within the legal limits by paying the fee.
SkyRaider 1.3 and Thundershed 1.2
I'd also recommend these as well, depending on which style you prefer. Thundershed(AOSP) will get better battery life overall but still don't expect much more than a day out of it without a better battery.


----------



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

My two picks would be Skyraider 1.3 or BAMF SoaB 1.04. SoaB has a nicer Exchange client (HTC's Sense 3.5 app) but Skyraider gives you easier control over your 4G data usage, and 4G usage is far and away the biggest drain on your battery. I've tried a few AOSP ROMs and not noticed any appreciable difference in battery life vs. a Sense ROM. In Skyraider you can actually toggle 4G on and off in the quick settings, or set it up so that 4G comes on whenever the phone's screen is on. You can even set it up so that 4G will come on only after the phone's screen has been on for 5 or 10 seconds, that way you can whip your phone out to check the time or your next appointment without 4G coming on. I believe Skyraider also lets you toggle wireless tethering on/off in the quick settings as well, it's been a while since I had it installed though.

Personally I use SoaB for the Sense 3.5 apps (Skyraider is Sense 2.1 based) but I leave 4G off 99% of the time.


----------



## trott33 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have tried many of the roms out there. Personally I like sense 3.5, I was on bamf bliss for awhile, but now I am on infected rom. The new 230 build is rock solid, great battery, and really smooth for a sense Rom. Plus the devs are still working with our phone, unlike a lot of others who have moved on to newer phones.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## alan42 (Dec 3, 2011)

mrtonk said:


> MR4 ROM with the 6.0 leankernel made for MR4. Features a debloated Sense 3.0 ROM that was designed natively for the TB instead of being ported from another device. Provides all of the features you mention. Exchange email searches corporate address book automatically.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk
> 
> "I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


+1


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

